

Tell HN: Today Is Y Combinator Application Decision Day - citizenkeys

It's that time again: The day when all of us that have applied to Y Combinator find out whether we'll get an interview or perhaps need to find a rent-paying summer job.<p>Alls I'm gonna say is... I already live in Silicon Valley and go to Hacker Dojo quite a bit and giving me an interview costs Y Combinator no travel expenses at all.  And I'm fully prepared already for an interview.  Just sayin'.
======
citizenkeys
I have several links to blogs entries by people that made it to an interview
round over here: <http://ycuniverse.com/interviewees.php>

Also a live discussion on Convore: <https://convore.com/yc-s11-apps/>

